# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month June 2012

## Don

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for May 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Lemcneill

Abigail, my Gray Tree Frog. She sees her escape lol

----------


## LizardMama

Winzig on top of his protector Asseza, Fowler's Toads

----------


## S13

I'll switch it up this month and post a recent picture of Andromeda, Litoria caerulea.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Let's see who likes Mantella species  :Smile: 
Mantella nigricans is my contestant for this month  :Wink:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Who else!  :Smile:  My Het

----------


## Don

> Who else!  My Het



That is awesome :-)

----------

BlueisallIneed

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Loki, Green Ceratophrys Cranwelli. I actually don't know how I managed to focus on him.  :Smile:

----------


## J Teezy

in ninja mode ready to pounce on some flies

----------


## Gail

and a high 4 right back at 'em


> Who else!  My Het

----------


## Heather

Lemcneill, that's a beautiful picture!  :Smile:

----------


## Lemcneill

> Lemcneill, that's a beautiful picture!


Why thank you! I got quite a few good pictures of her that day. Though she almost jumped out a few times xD

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile: , lol!

----------


## Will

Here is my Cobalt Tinc Grim!

----------


## Heather

Bubbles  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Bubbles is so cute!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thanks! He and Stickers were just waking up for dinner that night so I snuck a few pics  :Smile: .

----------


## fardilis



----------


## BlueisallIneed

> 


 great pic! Lol looks like the cricket monster!!

----------


## ladydeath

this is angel my whites tree frog she loves to pose for the camera and escape outta the viv every time i open it up to spray it.

----------


## Charlotte Benedict

This is my baby White's tree frog, Ebb.

----------


## lukebaksavich

OK, classic Dendrobates azureus. He's hungry.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

That is just one shot i never got clearly on camera  :Smile:  Well done  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

A. moreletii  "Boggie"



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Kitten

My new trio of Hyla cinerea (Green Tree Frogs)

----------


## Will

> OK, classic Dendrobates azureus. He's hungry.


OMG, I have tried to get that shot.  Its amazing!  Congrats on perfect timing!

----------


## brooke vaughan

my male eastern grey

----------


## Tyler

My African Bull Frog Rex

----------


## ian 1983

Pixel making plans of world destruction  :Smile:

----------


## brooke vaughan

> Pixel making plans of world destruction


hehehehe reminds me of a show my kids used to watch ....anamaniacs...there were these 2 mice pinky and the brain.... "what are we gonna do tonight brain??" " try to take over the WORLD!!!!" *EVIL LAUGH*  cute pic!

----------


## Froggiefressh

I love everyone's pictures!

Here is my tomato frog, Martha!  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

> my male eastern grey


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT'S BEEN IMPALED.
haha

----------


## brooke vaughan

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT'S BEEN IMPALED.
> haha


omg I never noticed that until you mentioned it! lolol  The little guy in that photo is named gummy bear....his pattern on his back looks JUST like that candy!  Got a few shots of him hanging from the top of the mesh lid, UPSIDE DOWN legs all spread eagle...I think he was pretending to be a monkey!  maybe I'll enter that one for next month lol :Frog Smile:

----------


## Savannah

Jewl eatting.  :Smile:  thought it was a funny pic i was able to get. lol

----------


## LizardMama

> Jewl eatting.  thought it was a funny pic i was able to get. lol


Ain't that cute! She's just diving in

----------


## Jess

Regina - Litoria Aurea _Green and Golden Bell Frog_ (My fav pic) :P

----------


## wkcheng2



----------


## Cocinecro

I thought I'd put my red eye "Cersei" up for this months contest.

----------


## ladydeath

hes absutly stunning hun good look this month!

----------


## Whistly

> Regina - Litoria Aurea _Green and Golden Bell Frog_ (My fav pic) :P


Spider frog, Spider frog, does what ever a spider can.....

----------


## Heather

Awe, Whistly, she's beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## matt palm

my female white lunar basking in the light

----------


## wesleybrouwer

When does the voting and new competition starts ?  :Wink:

----------


## ValSaxby

one of my baby amazon milk frogs

----------

